# Hi all! New forum member here for the first time.



## steelsetter (Feb 20, 2004)

Coming out to hunt prairie dogs in July around Bowman. Have been out before hunting em around Dickinson. I have a couple questions I am hoping someone here can give me a hand with. A co-worker's family owns about 1,200 acres around Crosby (7 miles from border). He has never stepped foot on the property as it is under grazing rights for a Indian tribe up in that area. Also he is a non-hunter (not anti) and really has no interest in the hunting quality of this parcel of land. he has given me the go-ahead to hunt this land for any legal species non-residents can hunt. I have contacted the proper authorities up in that area concerning tribal trespass payment, getting topo or platt maps for the area, etc. The contact there told me there are no prairie dogs only richardson ground squirrels. Are they as prevalant as prairie dogs up in that portion of your State as the dogs are South? We are driving up there after our hunt in Bowman to do some scouting for whitetail deer on this parcel and some land the tribal guide is going to show us to. How is the whitetail hunting up in that corner of your State? Do you folks keep track by county of where the big Deer have been taken? If so is that info on any website I can access? I would appreciate any help you could offer me. Always love coming out to the praire to hunt. Have nothing but good to say about our treatment as N/R's out your way. Thanks!!!! steelsetter


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Any tribal land wont have very many "trophy deer". They can hunt them year round on that land, so that means the pickins will be small. We talked to some guys this past year out there that did the same thing, but they were east of Watford city some where on tribal land.


----------

